# Lobster Tails & More



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2019)

*Lobster Tails & More*


I finally broke down & splurged, by getting a half dozen 4 ounce Lobster Tails on sale @ $5 each.
I wanted to try them in my Sous Vide Supreme, so I took the meat out of the shells of two of them, & I bagged them.

Then into the SV @ 140° for 1 hour.

They were kinda lonely on my plate so I added some things Mrs Bear picked up for me:
#1.  A mess of Deep Fried Popcorn Shrimp.
#2. A half dozen Deep Fried Tater Wedges from KFC.

That Sweet Mrs Bear is a Good Kid!!

A little melted Butter for my Lobster tails, and Hot Sauce for the Shrimp, and I’m off to the Races!!

In the End we had a Happy Bear!!


Bear


Two Small Lobster Tails:







Two Tails relieved of their Straight Jackets:






Vacuum Sealed for my SV @ 140° for an hour:






Plated with Melted Butter, Popcorn Shrimp, and Deep Fried Tater Wedges (Hot Sauce for the Shrimp):


----------



## gary s (Jun 2, 2019)

Dang, I could eat that for Breakfast !!   I can't show that to my Wife, Lobster is her very Favorite

I "Like" it

Gary


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 2, 2019)

Mmmm, Looooobster!


----------



## mooncusser (Jun 2, 2019)

There you go!  Lobster doesn't have to be elaborate.  Were those tails fresh or frozen?

We live near the ocean, so loads of lobster and other seafood available to buy.  SV looks like a good option for shucked lobstah meat.


----------



## disco (Jun 2, 2019)

Way to take care of Mrs Bear! Big like!


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 2, 2019)

Looks good Bear !


----------



## Steve H (Jun 2, 2019)

Looks very good. I love lobster. And controlling the temp is very key to a good tail. Yes, I'm still talking about Lobster. This is ,yet, another push to get a SV.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Mmmm, Looooobster!



Thank You John!!

Bear




gary s said:


> Dang, I could eat that for Breakfast !!   I can't show that to my Wife, Lobster is her very Favorite
> 
> I "Like" it
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2019)

mooncusser said:


> There you go!  Lobster doesn't have to be elaborate.  Were those tails fresh or frozen?
> 
> We live near the ocean, so loads of lobster and other seafood available to buy.  SV looks like a good option for shucked lobstah meat.




Thank You Much!!
Yup SV is excellent for Lobster Tail Meat.
I take them out of the shells, because I don't want any holes in my bags, and I don't see any good reason not to.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 2, 2019)

that meal is fit for a bear, and a mrs. bear,  looks good


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2019)

disco said:


> Way to take care of Mrs Bear! Big like!




Thank You Disco!!
Mrs Bear won't eat Seafood, but she likes the Taters.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Looks good Bear !



Thank You WR !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




Steve H said:


> Looks very good. I love lobster. And controlling the temp is very key to a good tail. Yes, I'm still talking about Lobster. This is ,yet, another push to get a SV.



Thank You Steve!!
I don't think I ever had any better Lobster Tail.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> that meal is fit for a bear, and a mrs. bear,  looks good




Thank You Jim!!
Nope, Mrs Bear won't touch the Seafood. She just buys it for me.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2019)

@jaxgatorz ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 3, 2019)

Wow 5.00 a tail, that' a great price. Around here they're usually around $8.00 per. Those look great Bear I could sit down to a plate or two of those.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jun 3, 2019)

Great splurge! You deserve it!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Wow 5.00 a tail, that' a great price. Around here they're usually around $8.00 per. Those look great Bear I could sit down to a plate or two of those.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
Yeah--Some of these are closer to 3 ounces than 4 ounces though.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 4, 2019)

Great looking plate Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2019)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> Great splurge! You deserve it!



Thank You Kris!!
Appreciate that!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Great looking plate Bear.




Thank You 5GRILL !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## xray (Jun 4, 2019)

Looks awesome bear! I love lobster so I need to try them with the SV. My usual method is to steam with beer and Old Bay.

Like!


----------



## tallbm (Jun 4, 2019)

wow nice dinner!

It's been a while since I've eaten lobster tail.  I may have to go down to my favorite Mexican (Tex-Mex) restaurant and and get some grilled lobster tail ceviche and make seafood tacos with it!! :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 5, 2019)

xray said:


> Looks awesome bear! I love lobster so I need to try them with the SV. My usual method is to steam with beer and Old Bay.
> 
> Like!




Thank You Xray!!!
That sounds like a Great Way Too!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 5, 2019)

tallbm said:


> wow nice dinner!
> 
> It's been a while since I've eaten lobster tail.  I may have to go down to my favorite Mexican (Tex-Mex) restaurant and and get some grilled lobster tail ceviche and make seafood tacos with it!! :)




Thank You Tall !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Jonok (Jun 5, 2019)

That’s an awesome plate Bear.

Like.

(You can see from my avatar that we share your tastes in our house)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 6, 2019)

Jonok said:


> That’s an awesome plate Bear.
> 
> Like.
> 
> (You can see from my avatar that we share your tastes in our house)




Thank You Jonok!
I never ate any Whole Lobsters, but I always liked a little tail now & then.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

